# eco complete



## alindeman1989 (Aug 9, 2009)

does anyone have a review on the stuff? i just ordered 2 bags and just wondering how it is? could i also mix ada aqua soil with it? like ada on the bottom and eco on top?


----------



## customdrumfinishes (Apr 4, 2008)

once you do a gravel clean its all mixed up. i would stay with just eco. you can mix blk rocks with it if you need more for the tank.
i think eco is great! ive used it for years in all my planted tank with great results.


----------



## Robelwilson (Jul 28, 2009)

*I just did the same thing!!!*

I started a new 75 gallon aquarium last night I added 3 bags of ada amazonia on the bottom and topped it off with 5 bags of eco complete. They were not the same color and you could definately tell two different substartes had been layered. They both are dark but the ada amazonia layer is a prettier color to me. This is my first planted tank and there are no plants or fish in it yet...so I have no idea how effective either of these substates are...but I wish I would have only used ada! The ada color seems so much more natural.


----------



## daverockssocks (Dec 1, 2008)

I use it one tank with fine results. Granted the only thing I have planted in it are Amazon Swords for my Angel Fish to lay eggs on, but they grow quite nicely in it since they reach the surface of the tank which is 22" tall..


----------



## wendyjo (Feb 20, 2009)

I used it mixed with a bit of black gravel in my planted tank and the plants have done very well. I really like the stuff.


----------



## art_t (Jun 8, 2008)

I did straight eco complete in my 75g. I wasn't thrilled w/ the size of the gravel this time but I have to say the plants are doing fantastic. I also added root tabs already to the swords, but so far so good.


----------



## dthb4438 (Nov 12, 2007)

I started out with eco complete and changed them both over to Amazonia II. I loved the results! Finally can grow HC with no problem.


----------



## JSmith (Jun 12, 2009)

I have it in my 40 breeder and have had no probems with it. Looks great! Nice black substrate with different size granules and different darkness of granules. I have had no expierence with Amazonia, but would like to try that aswell one day...


----------



## walluby (Dec 3, 2007)

*3 boxes 45 lbs. each*

Hello,

I thought I would mention it here!
I have 3 boxes at 45 lbs. each of
eco complete, gravel mix. Was 
used in my 60 gallon and is 
cultured very well. some good
mulm in it. The ratio is 
65% eco, 35% earth tone gravel.
It's about 2 years old. I don't
have any place to store it, so
I wanted to sell it to somebody
who is in need of it. Let me
know, and we can talk price.
Anybody have an idea what 
a price could be?

thanks,
jeff

P.S. I can't afford shipping cost!


----------



## rrrrramos (Jan 24, 2008)

walluby said:


> Hello,
> 
> I thought I would mention it here!
> I have 3 boxes at 45 lbs. each of
> ...


http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/swap-n-shop/

On the subject of the thread, I'm currently using Eco-Complete in all 3 tanks I have set up right now. I like it better than Flourite (which I've used in 2 of my tanks) but my experience with ADA Aquasoil so far has been better than Eco-Complete. 
If you can't justify the price & shipping for the Aquasoil, Eco-complete is in my opinion the next best thing, and can be found at at least one of your LFS.


----------



## wakesk8r (Nov 26, 2007)

I use eco, I love it. I can grow anything i want. well almost. I did have issues with my HC rooting so i added fine black sand in the areas i wanted it to grow and everything looks great
I have almost 2 bags in my 29 gal really deep


----------



## bklyndrvr (May 24, 2008)

I have and used eco in my first planted tank. Now that I'm more experienced in it, I feel like I AS more for the looks, and because I really like CRS in my tanks. Although, one of the best things about eco is that DR F&S sells it at a good price, and does not charge extra for shipping it.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Hard water + Eco will not grow HC nor Hairgrass at all, 'period'. If you don't have another way to soften your water (assuming it's hard water), you will not be able to grow numerous other plants as well using Eco.


----------



## rrrrramos (Jan 24, 2008)

speedie408 said:


> Hard water + Eco will not grow HC nor Hairgrass at all, 'period'. If you don't have another way to soften your water (assuming it's hard water), you will not be able to grow numerous other plants as well using Eco.


I have to disagree on this one. I've got hard water and grow HC fine in Eco-Complete.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

rrrrramos said:


> I have to disagree on this one. I've got hard water and grow HC fine in Eco-Complete.


How hard is your tap water ramos? Were you using any peat? I was never able to get HC to grow in my 39g with eco.


----------



## Kfrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I like Eco in my 10 gal. i am going to use it in my 75 gal but i am going to mix it with black gravel. probably 1/3 gravel. it will be 4 in thick


----------



## paulrw (Apr 14, 2009)

i might be wrong here but isn't Eco-complete pretty much the same as fluorite just soaked and shipped in water containing a fert mix?


----------



## bradac56 (Feb 18, 2008)

paulrw said:


> i might be wrong here but isn't Eco-complete pretty much the same as fluorite just soaked and shipped in water containing a fert mix?


Yes it's kiln fired clay that's soaked in a fert bath.

- Brad


----------



## alindeman1989 (Aug 9, 2009)

so when i mix it into my normal gravel should i layer it like eco complete then gravel on top or like mix them?


----------

